# Cult of personality



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I have to say, one of the biggest things that made me lose interest in popular music was the kind of toxic relationship between fans and artists that it promotes. Not so much in jazz and blues, but definitely in rock music.

I don't even mean it terms of just a handful of idiots that ruin it for everybody else either. I don't know if anybody else sees it this way, but it's often as if your typical 'fan' imagines they have some kind of profound emotional and spiritual connection with their favourite artist and should anybody utter a word of criticism of their music, it's their duty to lash back with as much (extremely self-righteous) vitriol and abuse as possible as if that person just insulted an immediate family member of theirs.

If only starstruck adolescents did this, it wouldn't bother me so much, but it goes far beyond that and it's pretty much the norm now. Think about that. It's not unheard of for people to debate emotive, polarising topics like wars and politics politely and yet nobody is surprised anymore to see middle-aged kidults to shriek abuse at eachother over the internet over "somebody being mean about my favourite band ".

I hope none of this is smug or elitist of me to say. Yes, it's true Mozart, Bach, Beethoven and Wagner have silly personality cults too, as do musicians such as Maria Callas or Arthur Rubinstein. But I think there is a crucial difference. Usually when a great musician is not on top form or past their prime, fans are not afraid to accept such criticisms (try telling an Oasis fan the same thing). Those who don't, I find, still at least manage some semblance civility because, unlike in the general discourse, there isn't this unwritten rule that people who achieve fame and money are automatically entitled to uncritical praise from everybody.

I thought this was worth talking about seen as some of the ugliest nastiest online arguments I've ever seen were over music (yes, even worse than video game and online gaming discussions). The idea that two people can end up mortally hating eachother over trivial differences of opinion... sad isn't even the word.

What do you think? Do I have a point or do you think classical music listeners are equally bad?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Interesting thoughts. I have nothing to add but thanks for the perspective.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Il Seraglio said:


> What do you think? Do I have a point or do you think classical music listeners are equally bad?


Well, the other day I dared to suggest that Mozart is past his prime ...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

If anything they are probably worse.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Music is one of the first ways that children are able to express themselves and distinguish themselves in the wider world, so is is little wonder they develop a cult of personality. The cult though is not really formed around the artist but around the listener. If you define yourself largely around the music you listen to then any kind of criticism of the artists will be viewed as a personal criticism. Not: "this artist makes boring music" but "you are boring for listening to this".

A lot of musical taste is somewhat arbitrary. Most people haven't conducted a careful study of all music to pick the very best, they tend to listen to a small selection, frequently music that has been specifically marketed to them. It is often less about forming their own taste and more about buying into an established taste demographic. The arbitrary nature of taste means that it attracts more furious defences. If the main reason you listen to an artist is because it is the first you heard and helped form your taste then you might feel the need to argue to disguise that simple truth.

Classical fans are hardly immune to this, they also believe they have history and culture backing them up. You insult Bach you insult me, you insult Bach and you insult all those critics and musicians who have liked Bach. Of course Bach isn't insulted, he's dead and fairly well established in a reputation to take a few criticisms. People who defend artists and composers so vehemently aren't usually doing it for the posthumous artistic reputation they are more usually doing it to support their own ego.

Online interactions can be especially brutal and for some people showing any sign of weakness is a danger to their self-worth. Admitting the 2nd album isn't so good or the cello concerto isn't the best will be seen as revealing faults in your taste, rather than supporting your taste. This is why people often retreat into ever more focused communities where there is more agreement to go around.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

quack said:


> Music is one of the first ways that children are able to express themselves and distinguish themselves in the wider world, so is is little wonder they develop a cult of personality. The cult though is not really formed around the artist but around the listener. If you define yourself largely around the music you listen to then any kind of criticism of the artists will be viewed as a personal criticism. Not: "this artist makes boring music" but "you are boring for listening to this".
> 
> A lot of musical taste is somewhat arbitrary. Most people haven't conducted a careful study of all music to pick the very best, they tend to listen to a small selection, frequently music that has been specifically marketed to them. It is often less about forming their own taste and more about buying into an established taste demographic. The arbitrary nature of taste means that it attracts more furious defences. If the main reason you listen to an artist is because it is the first you heard and helped form your taste then you might feel the need to argue to disguise that simple truth.
> 
> ...


What a very sensible post !!


----------

